# Best collated screwgun



## Mike Finley

Senco makes them. They only come square drive.


----------



## Mike Finley

[URL="javascriptpenFeatureFlex('http://fp.vendaria.com/vpop/VpopViewer.html?uid=100646501&iid=AddpfzvImumvmKvJJIIKfwKILumLKv&bg=FFFFFF&nm=BZOpener&err=0&title=&pf=t&fr=t','','587','632',true,false,false,false,false,false);"]

I see Ridgid now has a collated gun, it looks like a Duraspin to me, right down to the cheesy plastic thing that holds the strip of screws in position on the handle.


----------



## Andrew M.

I have a DS300 senco add on to a screwgun. It has an extension too, can mount to many guns. I have it on an older Bosch 2500 rpm that has no issues with 3" senco screws, self drilling square drive. The bits have never given me a problem but maybe now they are made of cheaper quality. I also can attach it to my cordless DeWalt gun . Not a compact design like the one piece drywall guns.
One thing about the corded senco pictured is that there are only a few parts available, basically a throw away if it needs service. The ridgid has a LSA, so at least you can get it repaired for free. The cordless senco has most parts available.
The Makitas seem better made overall.


----------



## Burkk

*Senco/ DuraSpin*



naptown CR said:


> buy one with cord considering what you are doing with it!:thumbsup:


 
Depending on your application if you are going to be driving longer screws I would stick with the corded model. 

Burkk


----------

